# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Akrobatja dhe ekuilibristja Brunilda Koka

## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet akrobatja, & ekuilibristja Brunilda Koka: Vitore Sallaku dhe Arben Shaka mbeten mësues profesionistë*

*-Për ju gjithçka, një cirk që do të mrekulloheni

-Femrat akrobate kanë më elasticitet
*
Albert ZHOLI

Një grua plot vitalitet e cila, rrugën e bukur të cirkut e ka përqafuar mes vështirësish. Ëndrra e saj u bë realitet dhe pse prindërit në fillim hezitonin. Tepër kurajoze, familjare, ambicioze dhe me shumë kërkesa ndaj vetes. Asnjëherë se ka ndjerë veten të lodhur, pasi sukseset i ka pasur të njëpasnjëshme. Ka filluar në studiot e Cirkut të Tiranës në  moshën 8 vjeç dhe ka punuar  për 6 vite në të dhe pastaj vonë ka punuar në cirkun profesionist. Ka realizuar shumë  numra të rrallë ku dhe pse ka dy fëmijë  ajo rivalizon me çdo grupmoshë. Familjen e ka të shenjtë, ku gjen mbështetjen kryesore për të ecur përpara.

-Kush është  numri i parë që ke luajtur?

Numri im i parë është një  dyshe ajri me një shoqe që quhej Albana Kukli, ku sot ajo ekzekuton në Gjermani. Kjo është luajtur në Arenë në vitin 1992 dhe ajo ka qenë shfaqja jonë e parë, e cila u bë një shfaqje e re vetëm për brezin e ri.

-Çfarë të veçantash pati kjo shfaqje për ty?

Pati të veçantë sepse e gjithë krijimtaria e ime që mora nga studio e shpalosa aty, në këtë premierë cirku. Bëja edhe një dyshe me një biçikletë me një rrotë me një djalë Elton Gollobani, edhe ky i talentuar

Si e fillove këtë rrugëtim kaq interesant?

Cirkun e fillova pasi pashë që një shoqja e klasës së dytë bënte spërkatën. Më pëlqeu ky numër i saj dhe e pyeta se ku i kishte mësuar dhe ajo më tha në cirk. I thashë se a mund të shkoj dhe unë. Po më tha. Shkova tërë emocion, por mes atyre njerëzve të mirë më ikën emocionet.  Prindërit nuk i kisha dakord që unë të vazhdoja këtë art. Por unë i binda. Ata kishin frikën e shkollës. Doni patjetër që të mbaroja studimet e larta. Por unë me punë  mbarova shkollën e lartë dhe akademinë e edukimit fizik dhe të sporteve Vojo Kushi.

-Kur dole në skenë për herë të parë çfarë moshe ishe?

 Kam qenë 14 vjeçe. Shfaqja  ishte që ne do të tregonim vlerat  tona dhe unë akoma  nuk kisha filluar me rrogë. Aty më pëlqyen në atë premierë që thashë më lart dhe aty u vendos pastaj që unë të filloja me rrogë. Profesioniste kam filluar në vitin 1992 deri tani, afërsisht 21 vite në këtë profesion.

-Sa premiera keni luajtur?

Shumë pa fund. Në çdo premierë kam qenë pjesëmarrëse vit pas viti. Kemi kaluar 50- vjetorin e cirkut. Në çdo vit bëjmë afërisht dy premiera, bëji llogari

-Kush janë numrat më të vështirë të cirkut që keni luajtur?

 Kam bërë hedhjen e tasave në një motobiçikletë. Një numër shumë i vështirë dhe po në këtë shfaqje kam një numër me bambu me tre mera lartësi. Në numrin monocikël kam qenë soliste vetë, në numrin me bambu  bashkëpunoj me Rubin Zunën dhe me një vajzë të vogël Armela 12 vjeç. Kam edhe një numër me kub me shoqen time Loreta Kryeziu.

-Kur je ndjerë më keq në skenë?

Me monocikël kam shumë emocione. Monocikli është ekuilibri me një  biçikletë me një rrotë dhe njëkohësisht hiqet njëra këmbë dhe tasat nga këmbët i  hidhja mbi kokë. Kjo shpesh herë më bënte që të ndihesha keq se edhe më binin. Ky është goxha numri i vështirë. Është një numër i vështirë kinez, me shkallë të lartë vështirësie.

-Po kur ke lindur fëmijët, për sa kohë je larguar nga cirku?

Është periudha 9- mujore dhe në të periudhë 2-3 muajt e parë i kam kaluar duke bërë stërvitje, jam larguar për një periudhë kohore 10 muajsh. Pra jam larguar 6 muaj shtatzëni se tre muaj kam qenë aktive dhe pas lindjes jam kthyer shumë shpejt. Numri që unë bëj në biçikletë nuk ka lidhje me trupin.

-Numrat që bën tani a kanë lidhje me moshën?

 Për moshën që unë kam kjo është një sfidë. Kur më shohin  atje lart më thonë se si e bëre. Ky numër që unë bëj tani është në një lartësi 10 metra. Djali mban bambunë dhe unë hipi lart atje dhe mbaj vajzën që ekzekuton. Unë e realizova mirë dhe doli bukur, suksesin nuk e prisja. Një akrobat ka të bëjë me trupin, forcën, përkulshmërinë.

-Kush kanë qenë profesorët e juaj të parë?

Profesorët e mijë të parë që unë i kam me shumë dashamirësi ka qenë Bajram Kurti dhe Ismail Reka.

-Po me Vitore Sallakun a ke realizuar ndonjë numër?

Unë atë e kam  pasur mësuese. Kurse me Arben Shakën kam qenë partnerja e tij kryesore nëpër shfaqje në vitet 93-94. Arbeni ka bërë edhe numra të tjerë përveç kllounit. Me Arbenin dhe Vitoren  kam qenë gjithmonë afër. Më kanë ndihmuar me shumë pasion.

-Bashkëshorti juaj a ndjehet xheloz me këtë  sport që ju praktikoni?

Jo, aspak. Nuk e ka shfaqur asnjëherë këtë.. N.q.s do të ishte xheloz unë nuk do të isha këtu ku jam. Ky profesion nuk e njeh xhelozinë.

-Ku keni shkuar nëpër turne, në çfarë  vendesh?

Në Korçë, Elbasan, Fier, Durrës, Shkodër, por edhe në Kroaci që shkojmë çdo vit në karnavalet e tyre, edhe në Maqedoni. Greqia dhe Maqedonia nuk kanë cirk.

-Ne a konkurrojmë me vendet ballkanike?

 Ne jemi mbi ata. Ata janë vende të zhvilluara dhe nuk kanë ngritur një cirk për vendin e tyre. Ne një vend i vogël kemi cirkun tonë.

-Kush e ka më të zhvilluar cirkun?

Kina. E adhuroj cirkun kinez dhe pse nuk kam shkuar ndonjëherë në Kinë, por kanë shkuar të parët tanë për specializim. Ata më kanë folur shumë mirë.

-Je penduar që ke zgjedhur këtë profesion?

Jo, nuk jam penduar  dhe e kam shumë me pasion.

-Po në Tiranë a ka mentalitet se në këtë profesion nuk janë femra serioze?

Nuk e kam ndjerë kurrë. Ky mentalitet është thyer që në monizëm me punën tonë, me seriozitetin tonë, me arritjet tona. Kjo ka të bëjë me karakterin e njeriun  dhe çdo profesion e tregon veten se kush je.

-Shoqëria shqiptare është maskiliste?

Po, është, dhe unë nuk e kam ndjerë. E kam pasur pak nga prindërit dhe gjyshja ime.

-Cilët janë problemet e femrës shqiptare sot?

Femra shqiptare nuk ndjehet e vlerësuar, nuk ndihet në vendin që i takon. Por edhe ajo vetë duhet të punojë në këtë drejtim

-Premiera e fundit?

Ajo quhet Për ju gjithçka. Edhe nga vetë titulli ajo ka gjithçka. Brezi më i  ri, i cili është stërvitur nga dy pedagogët Agron Muho dhe Silvana Dumi ka shumë numra cilësorë. Janë të gjithë numrat e domosdoshëm  dhe hapjen e  bëjnë fëmijët, ku ka  numra ajri, akrobacie, prestigjiatore dhe zgjat 1 orë e gjysmë.

A ndiheni më të vlerësuar me drejtorin e ri?

Po. Ai vjen nga komuniteti ynë dhe e njeh mirë këtë fushë. Drejtor i ri quhet Kujtim Dumi, ku më përpara ka qenë  akrobat dhe ekuilibrist. Ai është i duhuri në punën tonë sepse i njeh mirë problemet  tona.

-Keni ndonjë peng gjatë gjithë këtij rrugëtimi të jetës suaj?

Ndoshta një specializim jashtë shtetit në vitet që ishim në studio. Do doja të kisha shkuar në Kinë për specializim.

-Ju pengojnë fëmijët për këtë profesion?

Tani jo. Ata më kuptojnë. Djali Noeli 12 vjeç dhe vajza Ebi 8 vjeç, janë për mua gjithçka.  Djali ka zgjedhur futbollin dhe është një talent për fushën e vet  dhe vajzën e kam  futur në gjimnastikë dhe shpresoj që të bëhet e mirë.

----------

